# Ulster Bank at Finance Committee Tuesday Next



## Banking17 (15 Jun 2018)

Ulster Bank before Oireachtas Finance Committee on Tuesday June 19,1.30.

All of us Ulster Customers need to submit details of delays to committee members and Committee at fincom@oireachtas.ie


----------



## Milo4444 (15 Jun 2018)

Just emailed the saga and requested that they ask UB to inform impacted customers immediately even if the rate change and refund follows much later at least customers will know they are impacted or not.


----------



## ragdal (18 Jun 2018)

Emailed them too.


----------



## Lizzie007 (18 Jun 2018)

Emailed them there


----------



## LABILL (18 Jun 2018)

Emailed them there too, fingers crossed we have more news tomorrow


----------



## Banking17 (19 Jun 2018)

Live now Room 3. Stanley giving intro


----------



## Banking17 (19 Jun 2018)

FG Senator now questions on Tracker numbers etc. Over 10 customers have contacted Committee


----------



## Banking17 (19 Jun 2018)

Ml McGrath.Total now 5,500. 2,900 dealt with .600 more to be done in current cohort.

All due for completion Q 1 2019


----------



## Banking17 (19 Jun 2018)

Numbets increase due to CB and internal review. Some on trackers but are on  wrong rate 

UB had 5 systems. Now 2. 

Original of 3,500 all due for comletion July 18.

All First Active treated same as overall customers. Enforcement investigation underway


----------



## Banking17 (19 Jun 2018)

Am I alone here


----------



## Lizzie007 (19 Jun 2018)

No but not sure how to listen in ! Did they give any indication when they will let people know if impacted or not


----------



## ragdal (19 Jun 2018)

https://www.oireachtas.ie/en/oireachtas-tv/cr3-live/


----------



## Lizzie007 (19 Jun 2018)

Thank you !


----------



## ragdal (19 Jun 2018)

First Active customers not impacted


----------



## Editiono (19 Jun 2018)

Anyone else watching...Did I hear right on this where they said the FA customers who fixed are not deemed impacted ??


----------



## Banking17 (19 Jun 2018)

Stanley stated All F Active dealt with same as all UB customers

Rose Conway pressing Stanley.All due for completion end of this year. All due to be contacted in next few weeks


----------



## Lizzie007 (19 Jun 2018)

Yes it appears we are not impacted all the people on tracker that fixed that signed the fixed letter! That’s what I got from it anyway ...


----------



## Milo4444 (19 Jun 2018)

Hi can you explain above please?


----------

